# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Λέων [Leon, Pannonia, Sarajevo, Eneo]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Leon_ was a _Lakoniki Lines_' ship of the 1930s! She was built as _Pannonia_ in the UK in 1896, she was 779 tons and hhad a length of 67.1 m and breadth of 8.9 m. She was built on behalf of Ungaro-Croata Lloyd and became _Sarajevo_ in 1923 and _Eneo_ in 1926. She came to Greece in 1930. She was sunk in Alonissos on April 18, 1941. I wrote about her in http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=56916. Here are some postcards

Pannonia1.jpg Pannonia2.jpg Pannonia3.jpg

And here she is as _Eneo_

Eneo.jpg
Source:  http://www.webalice.it/cherini/Navig...ides/Eneo.html

----------


## esperos

> And here she is as _Eneo_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31648


By  Aldo  Cherini

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I could Google it, but please tell me more about him

----------


## esperos

Νίκο κοίταξε εδώ

www.istrianet.org/istria/illustri/*cherini*/index.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο  κοίταξε  εδώ
> www.istrianet.org/istria/illustri/*cherini*/index.htm


Thanks. Now I know. I visited Capodistria (now Koper of Slovenia) three summers ago on the occasion of a scientific meeting in Portoroz.  It is a very pretty city. Nothing is left of our family Capodistria...

----------


## Ellinis

> Νίκο κοίταξε εδώ
> 
> www.istrianet.org/istria/illustri/*cherini*/index.htm


εσπερε ευχαριστούμε για τη "πάσα". Ο κος.Cherini έχει κάνει πραγματικά απίστευτο έργο. Κορυφαίος *Κ*αραβολάτρης!




> She was sunk in Alonissos on April 18, 1941.


Mια διόρθωση μόνο, το πλοίο βυθίστηκε στο νότιο λιμένα Χαλκίδας όπου αγκυροβολούσε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is one more (slightly retouched) photograph of _Leon_ as *Pannonia*. I am truly fascinated with these nice "yachts" we had in Greece in the 1930s... Now I can understand why the advertisements in newspapers of those days were talking about _thalamigos Leon_ going to XYZ.

Leon as Pannonia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και η προκύρηξη του Οργανισμού Ανέλκυσης Ναυαγίων, που εκτός του ΛΕΩΝ αναφέρει επισης τα επιβατηγά ΧΙΟΣ και το ΦΩΚΙΩΝ του Ποταμιάνου. 

ODISY1.jpg
Πηγή: εφημερίδα Εμπρός, μέσω του e-αρχείου της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a schedule of _Leon_ on June 7, 1934.  The route is rather long, from Piraeus to Chania and then Siteia!

Leon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Leon_ was built as *Pannonia* in 1896 at the _Wigham and Richardson_ Neptune shipyards. Here is a description from the _1896 Marine Engineer_.

Pannonia text,jpg.jpg

And then, more information from another issue of the _1896 Marine Engineer_. It is interesting tha the ship had first class rooms for 50 passengers. She was a fast ship with 16 knots. But she was taking 3 days to go along the Dalmatian coast from Fiume (today's Rijeka in Croatia) to Kattaro (today's Kotor in Montenegro) and back...

Pannonia text2.jpg 
Panonia text3.jpg

*Leon/Pannonia* was a truly beautiful ship as two prints of the same photo show. I prefer the first.

Pannonia4a.jpg Pannonia7,jpg.jpg

_Pannonia_ in Fiume (Rijeka)

Pannonia5a.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A description of _Pannonia_ as translated from Hungarian (not by me)

Pannonia descr0.jpg

Also a wonderful photo in Fiume again

Pannonia11.jpg

A drawing of *Pannonia (Leon)*.

Pannonia10.jpg

*Leon* (here *Pannonia*, back left), *Petros* (here *Hungaria*, front), and _Abbazia_ (back right, barely seen) in 1906.

Pannonia Hungaria Abbazia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A schedule of *Leon* from November 26, 1931. From Thessaloniki to _Volos_, Aedipsos, Chalkis, Piraeus and then Crete!  And a photo from_ Volos_ in the 1930s with what seems to be the ship *Leon

*19311126 Ellinis Leon.jpg

Volos7.jpgLeon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο για ταξιδι με τον *Λεοντα* (23 Μαιου 1930). Πλοιαρχος ο Μπιλινης που ηταν πλοιαρχος και στο ναυαγιο του *Χειμαρρα* και αργοτερα πλοιοκτητης!!! Το πλοιο ανηκε τοτε στην _Λακωνικη Ατμοπλοια

_19300523 Leon1.jpg
19300523 Leon2.jpg
19300523 Leon3.jpg

Leon.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O Μπιλίνης ήταν ήδη από τότε συμπλοιοκτήτης των πλοίων της "Λακωνικής" μαζί με το Τσέγκα. 
Από το άρθρο μαθαίνουμε και πόσο χρειαζόταν για να φτάσει το καράβι στη Θεσσαλονίκη: 31 ώρες με τις πολύωρες στάσεις σε Βόλο και Χαλκίδα. Βέβαια, ο καθαρός πλεύσιμος χρόνος ήταν 21 ώρες, άρα υπολογίζοντας οτι η απόσταση ανάμεσα στα δύο λιμάνι ήταν 310 ν.μ. τότε το ΛΕΩΝ πήγαινε με μέση ταχύτητα 14,7 μιλίων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> O Μπιλίνης ήταν ήδη από τότε συμπλοιοκτήτης των πλοίων της "Λακωνικής" μαζί με το Τσέγκα. 
> Από το άρθρο μαθαίνουμε και πόσο χρειαζόταν για να φτάσει το καράβι στη Θεσσαλονίκη: 31 ώρες με τις πολύωρες στάσεις σε Βόλο και Χαλκίδα. Βέβαια, ο καθαρός πλεύσιμος χρόνος ήταν 21 ώρες, άρα υπολογίζοντας οτι η απόσταση ανάμεσα στα δύο λιμάνι ήταν 310 ν.μ. τότε το ΛΕΩΝ πήγαινε με μέση ταχύτητα 14,7 μιλίων.


Φυσικα υπηρξαν αλλαγες στο πλοιο, απο την *Παννωνια* του 1905 (επανω) στον _Λεοντα_ του 1930 (κατω). Αλλα εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομη που ακριβως να ηταν τα υπερπολυτελη διαμερισματα!

Leon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Παννωνια_ στο Κατταρο. Το πλοιο εγινε γνωστο στην Ελλαδα σαν *Λεων*.
Πηγη: http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/index.ph...id=11130#11130

Leon.jpg

_Παννωνια_ 1912

Pannonia.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστούμε για πολλοστή και σίγουρα όχι τελευταία φορά, φίλε Νικόλα, για τα σπάνια σου ευρήματα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σε ευχαριστούμε για πολλοστή και σίγουρα όχι τελευταία φορά, φίλε Νικόλα, για τα σπάνια σου ευρήματα


Ευχαριστω και συνεχιζουμε με τα προπολεμικα, το θεμα που με ενδιαφερει περισσοτερο αυτες τις ημερες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αφου το ξεκινησε ο _Ellinis_ το συνεχιζουμε και εμεις.  Εδω μια ωραια φωτογραφια του *Λεοντος* απο το gkarelas.blogspot.com.

Ειναι καπως παραξενο οτι το πλοιο μεταφερει φορτιο. Κατα την γνωμη ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο κατα την περιοδο Μαρτιου −Ιουνιου 1918 οταν το ειχε παρει το Ιταλικο Ναυτικο και το χρησιμοποιουσε σαν μεταγωγικο απο το Κατταρο (σημερινο Kotor) στην Ραγουσα (σημερινο Dubrovnik). Ισως γι αυτο και δεν φερει ονομα. 




> *Pannonia* (Ungaro-Croata)  1896     
> Used as accommodation ship for German U-boot personnel at Cattaro (from 18 Jan 1916). Mar 1918 returned to her owners.From 15 Jun 1918 used as fast troop transport between Fiume and Cattaro. Following collision with Army freighter _Brasso_ off Cape Planka 03 Sep 1918, she was decommissioned.? 779t or 3,611t net


http://www.stile.coventry.ac.uk/cbs/...vy/dampfer.htm

Leon.jpg

Εδω μια ωραια φωτογραφια του *Λεοντος* οταν ηταν το Pannonia απο το http://www.shipspotting.com.

Pannonia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ειναι καπως παραξενο οτι το πλοιο μεταφερει φορτιο. Κατα την γνωμη ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο κατα την περιοδο Μαρτιου −Ιουνιου 1918 οταν το ειχε παρει το Ιταλικο Ναυτικο και το χρησιμοποιουσε σαν μεταγωγικο απο το Κατταρο (σημερινο Kotor) στην Ραγουσα (σημερινο Dubrovnik). Ισως γι αυτο και δεν φερει ονομα.


Μιας και έπεσε το μάτι μου στο παραπάνω ποστ, η γνώμη μου είναι οτι το πλοίο είναι φωτογραφημένο κατά τη διάρκεια των συνηθισμένων καθηκόντων του στην ακτοπλοϊα μας. Εξάλλου φέρει τα σινιάλα της Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας. 
Μιας Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας της οποίας το όνομα παραμένει ακόμη και σήμερα ζωντανό στα Βάτικα. Και πως να μην είναι αφού πρόσφερε συνεπέστατα τις υπηρεσίες της για μισό σχεδόν αιώνα. 
Φωτογραφίες από τα ατμόπλοια της "Μαύρης Γραμμής" -ακόμη και του ΛΕΩΝ- στολίζουν τα οικογενειακά άλμπουμ. Αναμνήσεις από τα ταξίδια του ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, έρχονται με ευχαρίστηση στην επιφάνεια, στις συζητήσεις με τους μεγαλύτερους στα Βάτικα.

Η μεταφορά φορτίων ήταν μέρος της "δουλειάς" για αυτά τα πλοία και τα πληρώματα τους. Πάνω στο αμπάρι του ΛΕΩΝ φαίνονται στιβαγμένοι σωροί από βαρέλια. Ίσως άδεια, ίσως γεμάτα από σαντορινιό κρασί που τόσο εκτιμούσαν οι Βατικιώτες και που μετέφεραν ακόμη και με τα καϊκια τους.
Ας δούμε και ένα χαρακτηριστικό απόσπασμα από ένα σχετικό άρθρο:




> Φόρτωναν κρεμμύδια, κύριο προϊόν της περιοχής, από τα Βάτικα και τα πωλούσαν στον Πειραιά... Από τον Πειραιά έπαιρναν αποικιακά και τα έφερναν στα Βάτικα. Μετέφεραν ακόμη τσουκάλια από τη Σίφνο και κρασιά από τη Σαντορίνη. Υλικό εξ άλλου απαραίτητο για τις οικοδομές, τεράστια δοκάρια για τα πατώματα και τις στέγες ή βόλια (πέτρες) μύλων και λιοτριβείων, μεταφέρονταν με αυτό το τρόπο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και έπεσε το μάτι μου στο παραπάνω ποστ, η γνώμη μου είναι οτι το πλοίο είναι φωτογραφημένο κατά τη διάρκεια των συνηθισμένων καθηκόντων του στην ακτοπλοϊα μας. Εξάλλου φέρει τα σινιάλα της Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας. 
> Μιας Λακωνικής Ατμοπλοϊας της οποίας το όνομα παραμένει ακόμη και σήμερα ζωντανό στα Βάτικα. .........


Λοιπον, κοιτωντας ξανα της φωτογραφιες του *Λεοντος* που ανεβασα περυσι, βλεπω με εκπληξη οτι το ονομα του πλοιου δεν εμφανιζοταν στα χρονια του σαν πλοιο της Λακωνικης. Πιθανως στην πρυμνη μονο

----------


## Ellinis

Αν παρατηρήσεις και άλλες φωτογραφίες θα δεις οτι ήταν κάτι το σύνηθες, για τα πλοία της εποχής, να γράφουν το όνομα μόνο στην πρύμνη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Λεων* σε καρτ ποσταλ σαν *Pannonia*

Η πρωτη (Cattaro, Dalmazia, 1916) ειχε παρουσιασθει ασπρομαυρη στο παρελθον και ειναι απο το www.ebay.it

PAnnonia 1916 Cattaro.jpg

Η δευτερη (Zara, Dalmazia, 1908) ειναι απο το www.delcampe.net

Pannonia 1908 ZAra.toff.jpg

μια απο τις πολλες καρτποσταλ του *Pannonia

*Pannonia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΛΕΩΝ σε μια εντυπωσιακή πόζα! 
Με το κατάστρωμα της πλώρης φορτωμένο με τα εμπορεύμετα που μετέφερε από και προς τα λιμάνια της Λακωνίας. 

Από το οικογενειακό άλμπουμ του φίλτατου Π.Μ. του οποίου η οικογένεια του είχε άρρηκτους δεσμούς με το βαπόρι της "Λακωνικής".

Leon 1.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Για το ΛΕΩΝ σε πολλη μικρη ηλικια  θυμαμαι τον πατερα μου τα κανει συγγκριση με τα μεταπολεμικα πλοια ΕΛΕΝΑ ΓΛΑΡΟΣ ΛΟΥΤΣΙΝΤΑ ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ κ.α. και να λεει Ο ΛΕΩΝ μπροστα σε αυτα ηταν βαποραρος.
Σε καποια φορτουνα μεγαλη τοτε στο Ιονιο ελεγε οτι ηταν ποδισμενος ο ΛΕΩΝ  μαζι με δυο φορτηγα που θα ερχοταν στη Ζακυνθο να φορτωσουν σταφιδα στο Κατακολο.
Ο καπετανιος δεν θυμαμαι καλα η ηταν Ζακυνθινος η αραβωνιασμενος  εδω.
Καπποια στιγμη ξεκινησε και οι αλλοι οπως ελεγε τον ακολουθησαν γιατι  ειπαν οτι αυτος ειναι ντοπιος γνωριζει τους καιρους, οταν εφθασαν ομως εδω ειπαν στον πρακτορα τους οτι ο πατριωτης σας ειναι τρελλος και πρεπει να τον δεσετε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Our friend Neven Jerković has published a nice article of *Pannonia* (later Greek *Leon*) in his Website http://dubrovnik-turistinfo.com/inde...idKat=5&id=259

The article includes three wonderful photos from postcards not before known.

Pannonia1.jpgPannonia2.jpgPannonia3.jpg

Another site of *Pannonia* with a wonderful postcard:
Source: http://www.fleetfilerotterdam.nl/ind...6_foto_eng.htm

Pannonia.jpg
The express steamer _Pannonia_, built in England in 1896, was the first major investment of Ungaro-Croata. She served the Fiume - Cattaro (now Kotor) route, in competition with the _Graf Wurmbrand_ of Trieste-based Lloyd Austriaco. She was allocated to Italy in 1923.  Picture postcard | Photo by Atelier Laforest, Tivat | Fleet File RotterdamΆs collection

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ωραία πόζα του ΛΕΩΝ από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δήμου Βόλου. Απόστολε εύγε για την ανακάλυψη του!

Βλέποντας το μου ήρθε στο μυαλό και ένα συριανό δίστιχο του μεσοπολέμου :
"_Tρία πλοία φεύγουν σβέλτα,
Λέων, ¶φοβος, Αλμπέρτα"
_
Leon1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ωραία πόζα του ΛΕΩΝ από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δήμου Βόλου. Απόστολε εύγε για την ανακάλυψη του!
> _...._
> Leon1.jpg


Και μια και θυμηθηκαμε το πλοιο *Λεων* στον Βολο, ιδου και μια καταχωσηση απο τον _Ταχυδρομο_ του Βολου της 16ης Μαρτιου 1930 οταν το *Λεων* ειχε ξεκινησει ταξιδια στο Αιγαιο.

19300316 Tachydromos Volou.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ωραία πόζα του ΛΕΩΝ από το ψηφιακό αρχείο του Δήμου Βόλου. Απόστολε εύγε για την ανακάλυψη του!
> ........


Κι αλλη μια ωραια φωτογραφια του πλοιου *Λεων* στο λιμανι του Βολου.  

Leon.jpg

Φωτ. Κώστα Ζημέρη 

Πηγη: Ψηφιακή βιβλιοθήκη του Δημοτικού Κέντρου Ιστορίας και Τεκμηρίωσης Βόλου http://81.186.130.244/taxonomy/term/13?page=1

----------


## τοξοτης

Προς εμπλουτισμό του θέματος τέσσερεις ακόμη φωτογραφίες του PANNONIA , που ίσως έχουν ξανά ανεβεί σε διαφορετική ανάλυση.
Pannonia_4.jpgPannonia_1.jpgPannonia_2.jpgPannonia_3.jpg
http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/hajoadat...hp?picid=12091
http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/hajoadat...hp?picid=16008
http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/hajoadat...hp?picid=13129
http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/hajoadat...php?picid=4273


Μερικά στοιχεία προς συμπλήρωση των είδη υπαρχόντων

  S/S *PANNONIA*

  Technical details:
  Built :  1896, Wigham Richardson & Co. Ltd., Newcastle, GBR
  Length overall: 66,78 m
  Extrem breadth: 8,56 m
  Depth: 4,34 m
  Draft: 4,23 m
  GRT:  779
  Main engine type: Quadralope steam engine
  Output of main engine: 1500 LE
  Stillwater speed:  16 knot

  History
  1896-PANN&#211;NIA, Hungaro-Croatian Sea Steamship Co. Ltd., Fiume, AT-HU
  1916-K.u.K Kriegsmarine war service at Cattaro
  03.09.1918: damaged in collision with s/s BRASS&#211; off Cape Planka, laid up, repaired 
                      by Yugoslavs after the war.
  1923-SARAJEVO, Jadranska Plovidba Soc. In Azioni di Nav., Susak, YS
  1923-ENEO, Soc. Anon. Di Nav. Marittima Costiera, Volosca/Fiume, IT
  1926-ENEO, Soc. Anon. Di Nav. "San Marco", Venice, IT
  1930-LEON, Lakoniki Steam Navigation Co (John Tsengas), Piraeus, GR
  18.04.1941: sank in air attack near Psara off Euboa Island 39.17N 22.37E).
http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/hajoadat.../kronologia/en


PANNONIA και ............ντουμάνι
Pannonia-1.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/newcast...n/photostream/

----------


## Ellinis

Στην εφημερίδα Σφαίρα του Δεκεμβρίου 1929 υπάρχει ένα άρθρο για την αγορά του ΛΕΩΝ και την ύψωση της ελληνικής σημαίας στη Βενετία. Στο άρθρο αναφέρεται πως το πλοίο είχε 19 καμπίνες λούξ και α' θέσης ενώ η β' θέση έβρισκε κατάλυμα σε επτά θαλάμους με πενήντα κρεβάτια, και συνοδεύεται από αυτή τη φωτογραφία του πλοίου:

leon.jpg

Και μια φωτογραφία του εστιατορίου με πάνω από 50 θέσεις, με "θολωτό όροφο" και πολύχρωμες ζωγραφιές ευρωπαίων μουσικών στα παράθυρα του.

leon1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στην εφημερίδα Σφαίρα του Δεκεμβρίου 1929 υπάρχει ένα άρθρο για την αγορά του ΛΕΩΝ και την ύψωση της ελληνικής σημαίας στη Βενετία. Στο άρθρο αναφέρεται πως το πλοίο είχε 19 καμπίνες λούξ και α' θέσης ενώ η β' θέση έβρισκε κατάλυμα σε επτά θαλάμους με πενήντα κρεβάτια, και συνοδεύεται από αυτή τη φωτογραφία του πλοίου:
> 
> leon.jpg


Απ ότι βλέπω και εκτος λάθους μου πρέπει να έχει υποστει κάποια τροποποίηση σε σχέση με το πως ήταν σαν PANNONIA

http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/hajoadat...hp?picid=16008

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απ ότι βλέπω και εκτος λάθους μου πρέπει να έχει υποστει κάποια τροποποίηση σε σχέση με το πως ήταν σαν PANNONIA
> http://www.hajoregiszter.hu/hajoadat...hp?picid=16008


Αντωνη, η φωτογραφια στην εφημεριδα _Σφαιρα_ ειναι απο την εποχη που το πλοιο ηταν το *Eneo*, δηλαδη 1923-29 περιπου.

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο μήνες μετά την ύψωση της ελληνικής σημαίας στη Βενετία, το ΛΕΩΝ ήταν έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του στο Αιγαίο. Οπότε και η εφημερίδα Σφαίρα είχε ένα νέο άρθρο αλλά με την ίδια φωτογραφία.

leon.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αντωνη, η φωτογραφια στην εφημεριδα _Σφαιρα_ ειναι απο την εποχη που το πλοιο ηταν το *Eneo*, δηλαδη 1923-29 περιπου.


Νίκο ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία 

Μερικές ακόμη του PANNONIA

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk/P-Sh...nonia1896.html 
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=556101

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε μερικά στοιχεία για το πλοίο από τον Lloyd's Register of Shipping του 1938 στο συνημμένο αρχείο (εγγραφή με αριθμό 78229). Το Miramar έχει λαθάκια όπως ότι μπερδέυει το βύθισμα (draught και draft στις ΗΠΑ) με το κοίλο (moulded depth). Είχε ολική χωρητικότητα (grt) 968 κόρους, καθαρή χωρητικότητα (nrt) 546 κόρους, είχε μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων 67,06 μέτρα, πλάτος 8,9 μέτρα, βαθος 4,39 μέτρα και κοίλο 4,6 μέτρα.
 Το κινούσε μια παλινδρομική ατμομηχανή τετραπλής εκτόνωσης με ονομαστική ιπποδύναμη 208 ίππους. Είχε και αμπάρι σε χαβούζα (well deck) και όπως είδαμε σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα χρησιμοποιήθηκε στην Ελλάδα για τη μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων εκτός από τις αποσκευές των επιβατών.
 Το διακριτικό κλήσης του ασυρμάτου ήταν SZKT που έιναι από τα πρώτα διθνή διακριτικά κλήσης ασυρμάτου για ελληνικό πλοίο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Λεων* σαν *Pannonia* στο Fiume (Rijeka) το 1924. Απο το www.delcampe.net

Pannonia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΛΕΩΝ στο Ξαβέρι μέσα από τις σελίδες του περιοδικού Ναυτική Ελλάς:

leon1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΛΕΩΝ* σε ειδικο ταξιδι απο Ναυπλιο στην Συρο. Απο ΦΒ παλαιων φωτογραφιων του Ναυπλιου.

Λεων.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφία της Χαλκίδας μιας άλλης εποχής με το ΛΕΩΝ να περνά τα στενά του Ευρίπου.

leon at chalkis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΛΕΩΝ στην Ερμούπολη το 1930

leon 1930.jpg
πηγή

----------

